# Easy question about Rhino upgrades



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, I'm putting together a Ultramarine army and I was looking at the Rhino. I have the kit and I was putting it together as I was making a list. The kit come with what looks like a twin-linked bolter.
Is it supposed to be a Storm Bolter?

Also, the kit comes with one of these, but I noticed that the Codex states that the Rhino comes with one Storm Bolter, but I can purchase (w/points) another one.
Should I take the other one, or is that overkill for a Rhino?
If I do, how do I obtain another? Glue two bolters together?

Thanks for looking at my silly questions,
JB Mallus


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

People mostly don't bother with more guns on rhinos. If you did want one, you may be able to get it from another kit such as a vindicator or whirlwind.


----------



## BrotherR (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes that is a stormbolter.

You can take a second stormbolter but usually rhinos are for transports and screening units. It is too fragile to be turned into a fire base. so imo no don't take a 2nd stormbolter.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

So it is best just to take the extra armour.


----------



## BrotherR (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is my opinion and it is only my opinion. I would only take EA on a SM Rhino if the unit had to get somewhere absolutely. Now that it is 3 times more expensive just so you are not sitting doesn't make good use of points to me.

I never plan for my rhinos to survive. With all the AT they are going to die it only matters if they got the unit inside where they need to go.

That said I always take EA on my Sisters Rhinos but there is the cost difference.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I have one of my rhinos equipped with an aditional storm bolter- I have the pintle mounted one from the kit and have got another fromt eh Leman Russ box set up to look like its remotely controlled. Having the extra firepower being able to target any squad on the board is something that I find quite useful for finishing off little squad remnants at the end of the game.

All told I think that a 45pt rhino with 2 stormbolters isnt the best... but there's not really a lot of things I can get for my SW to top up to the points limit (often find myself with 35pts left and wondering what on earth I can get to fill it when all squads are maxed anything new starts at 50-140pts.
- ie, I wouldnt plan on using it, but if you have a 1490pt army then the stormbolter is a decent way of filling in those last 10pts.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

I would take the extra stormbolter, purely because it gives you another weapon to take away from a "weapon destroyed" result. if you only have 1 weapon, a second result will cause an immobilised- instantly taking away the whole point of taking the bloody thing in the first place

anything that keeps my rhinos moving is essential IMO


----------

